# FX 18 D front wheel



## ChrisK (Jul 20, 2013)

Looking for a front wheel for a FX 18 D, 4WD, 6 bolt pattern with a 6x12 tire, Any help is greatly appreciated

CK


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Have you tried all the Yanmar parts vendors? Hoye, Coldwater tractors, Fredricks, Southern Global, Sheaffers Town & country. Google for more.


----------

